# 3 and a half month old weight is 28.3 lbs for a male puppy.. Is that huge?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx actually weighed 32 pounds at 3 months. Last week, he weighed in at 40 pounds (he's now about 18 weeks old). He is not huge by any means....lean and lanky!!! If he has a nice tuck and you can feel his ribs (not see them), he's probably at the ideal weight.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh and here's his weights that we've received so far:

10 weeks old = 19 lbs
12 weeks old = 22.3 lbs
14 weeks old = 28.3


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Lexx actually weighed 32 pounds at 3 months. Last week, he weighed in at 40 pounds (he's now about 18 weeks old). He is not huge by any means....lean and lanky!!! If he has a nice tuck and you can feel his ribs (not see them), he's probably at the ideal weight.


Have you gotten the 'he's THAT young? he's going to be huge!' comments as well? Lol.

Our guy is lean and lanky as well.. Definitely not overweight, I can see his waist line perfectly and he just isn't chubby. I /just/ felt him and I can feel his ribs.. but can't make them out visually.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

slowgrow

Here is a link to the slow growth plan. I am not saying that it is good or bad but it gives a general idea of the ideal weights for the different ages. It says that a 16 week old puppy should be around 22 - 23 lb. So according to this your pup is the optimal weight for a 20 week old pup. Is he overweight? If not, I wouldn't worry about it too much. He may just be a little bigger than his parents.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

I asked my BF if he knew what a 'tuck' was and he said, ".. Well, we have a TuckER!" 

Sorry, hah. Never heard of that before


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> slowgrow
> 
> Here is a link to the slow growth plan. I am not saying that it is good or bad but it gives a general idea of the ideal weights for the different ages. It says that a 16 week old puppy should be around 22 - 23 lb. So according to this your pup is the optimal weight for a 20 week old pup. Is he overweight? If not, I wouldn't worry about it too much. He may just be a little bigger than his parents.


Hmm..

Is it too late to start such a plan? I have heard it's better for large breed puppies to grow slower.. We feed Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy.. Do you know if it's possible to do this what that food?

He doesn't appear to be overweight, he looks very lean to me.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what Hank weighed at 3.5 mos, at 4.5 mos. he weighed 40 lbs. 28 lbs. sounds about right for 3.5 mos. As an adult my guy weighs 68 lbs.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is another weight chart for Goldens; male and female. Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

At 4 mo old Riley weighed 42 pounds, at five months he weighed 55 lbs and at 6mo he weighed 63 when we took him to the vet. He's a big boy and unless you see his puppy face people think hes older. His dad weighs in around 100lbs and is not fat and his mom is 80lbs.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I just weighed my Sandy and she is at 29lbs 5oz (13.3kg). She is 14 weeks old. She doesn't look for feel heavy to me and her vet says she's coming along just fine.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think 28.3 lbs for a 3.5 month old male puppy is heavy at all. Molly was 26 lbs at 16 weeks. She turns 9 months tomorrow and is 50 lbs. She's supposed to end up around 55-60 lbs.


----------



## LindseyWeiland (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been weighing my golden weekly and taking a weekly photo of him to track his growth. Today makes 14 weeks and he weighed 25 pounds. We also feed him the blue buffalo large breed puppy food. I'll post a couple photos so you can see. But, to me, he looks very lanky and healthy. My favorite part about this age is how long his tail is compared to his body. We've caught him chasing it a couple times. Too cute!


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Zingo is 32.6 pounds and he is 15 weeks. The vet says he is perfect for his height and length.
He is my first puppy and dog, so I had to ask the vet since I was worried that he was not gaining 



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He sounds like a good weight to me. Max was 30 pounds at 11 weeks. At his first vet visit, the vet said he would be 100 pounds "easy." And he is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to say that Brady was around 35 lbs at 4 months. I remember everybody saying he was huge and had huge paws. I had my trainer tell me he was overweight, but the next day when I went to the vets, I asked, and she thought he was perfect. Showed me by his ribs, I guess all the fluff made him look fatter.

By the time he hit 7 - 8 months his growth slowed down tremendously, probably about 50 lbs and the it took him almost 3 years to be full grown at 70 lbs.

My MacKenzie has a slender built, I think at a year she was not even 50 lbs, and now at 3 years is about 55 lbs.

You have to remember a golden is not a large dog, but a medium size. If he is proper height, 24 1/2 inches, then you don't want him to be 80 lbs. Ideal would be 65 to 75.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

build has a lot to do with weight as well, is your pup wide and stocky or tall and lean etc. Tink is 12 weeks and 27pds she is very stocky and wider then alot of the pups from her litter at this age. She was also the second largest in her litter at birth and was the stockiest and heaviest by the time the litter went to their new homes.

I have been keeping her as lean as I can without her being thin, keeping her jumping to a minimum due to her weight and size, she like to jump off things like the stairs the deck. But for her age and body type she is right where she should be and both vets are very happy with her slow steady growth about 2 pds per week right now. People see her feet and say wow she is going to be big. They said the thing about Sparkles but she is one 21 1/2 inches tall and about 55 pds she just grew quick then stopped cold and filled out lol.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty weighed 30.6 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Baxter is 61 pounds at 5 months and one week. He is not fat at all, looks really lean to me. The vet says the same to me, Baxter will be a large boy, but he is not fat. I suspect he will soon start to fill out.

He was from a small litter of 4 and was the largest boy, here is his weight chart:

7 weeks - 14 pounds
11 weeks - 28.5 pounds
16 weeks - 40.4 pounds


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter (our female Golden) was 25 lbs at 3 months & 39 lbs at 4 moths. After that, she gained exactly 6 lbs. a month through age 7 months, then really slowed down to about 2 lbs. a month. She is 10 months now & 65 lbs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella is 4 days shy of 5 months. I just got off the scale. She's 44 lbs. and hasn't gained any weight in a week. 

4 months: 39 lbs.
3 months: 29 lbs.
2 months: 15 lbs.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I keep track of Sandy's weight on my iPhone. Here's the chart from 8/3/12-10/2012. She was born June 23rd so this Saturday she will be 15 weeks.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

In my goldens, they are quite diverse in that one steadily gained each month, though their bodies did this grow up, then grow out, the weight was just a steady gain. Our male gained almost double what our girl did and I was afraid we had a Horse on our hands, but about 7 - 8 mo he came to a crashing halt and only gained 2-3 lbs for the whole 2 mo. At 1 year he weighed 67 lbs and is 73 now, our girl is 69 lbs and was the one with a steady gain. 

Pups are just so different. Looking at the parents should give you an idea of what the final weight/size might be, but some are very different. The tuck is the area just before the hips (looking from above). As long as you can feel the ribs with only slight pressure and when you look down you see a good tuck, your boy is fine. Remember many Vets only see overweight dogs, so might not be a good judge of what is right on or heavy. Trust your eyes and hands. Remember is is much better on a growing pup to keep him/her on the lean side so bones can grow without the extra weight. Your pup will grow as his/her genes say, you can't make him/her shorter or taller, but you CAN controll his/her weight.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

My little guy is 14 weeks old and just 21 pounds. He was gaining 3lbs a week and we were worried he was a little plump, then plateaued and only gained 1 pound in the last two weeks. 

He had coccidia and giardia for his first 5-ish weeks and finally has had good poos for a whole week. Hopefully his GI system is healthy again and he can get growing!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty sure Ripley (who's a female) weighed around 25lbs at 3 and a half months. So it does not seam out of the ordinary


----------

